# [CLOSED] How to use gentoo net scripts?

## J.I.N.X.

I just installed Gentoo and everything seems to be working... But I don't know how to use Gentoo net scripts. Can someone help me?

Thanks!Last edited by J.I.N.X. on Sat Nov 23, 2013 11:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

To do what?

- John

----------

## J.I.N.X.

Silly me! I forgot to mention, I'm trying to connect to my WiFi... I need to keep off the net after 3:00AM...

----------

## John R. Graham

Probably the best place to start is in the Wireless Networking section of the Handbook or, if you're not quite that far along, the whole Gentoo Network Configuration chapter (of which Wireless Networking is a part). If you just want to see the types of things that can be configured by the net scripts, see the file /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example.bz2 that should already be present on your system.

If you're running into a specific issue, just ask about it specifically and we will help.

- John

----------

